# Boris & Tootsie



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

A few pics of my Boris & Tootsie, pic quality not that good as taken with camera phone. xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

Ahh bless....so cute and lovely pics.


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what lovely little kitties x


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww <3


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

lovely kitties!

What is it with cats and boxes? My 2 are obsessed with them!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Boris and Tootsie are beautiful MC


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

bee112 said:


> lovely kitties!
> 
> What is it with cats and boxes? My 2 are obsessed with them!


I know boxes and carrier bags, best is when i do my shopping they are hunting through them to find their food bag. xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol,ours do this just because their nosy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

two beautiful cats you have there,


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh they are very cute.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Boris is brilliant - a definite lolcat!! Love the picture of him in the box. The look says 'we're out of beer!'
Tootsie on the phone is great. lol. She looks as if she's fallen asleep chatting.:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

They are both gorgeous cats - fab pics xx


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep always causing mischief is Boris, lol, Tootsie is more chilled out. xx


----------

